

ARM based baremetal SSD cloud servers - etix
https://www.scaleway.com

======
ddeck
Main discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9309459](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9309459)

------
tempodox
Welcome news. The ubiquity of Intel disturbs me. I would love to see more
diversity in processors.

------
wolfeidau
Great stuff looking forward to seeing more ARM based hosting services.

Been using labs.online.net for a few months and it has been fantastic.

Good luck!

------
ecliptik
Not aarch64 :( 32-bit ARM makes me sad panda.

